# SOTM June 2021 - plastic



## mattwalt

Anything goes as long as a main component is plastic. Scales / core etc. As long as the end result is functional and safe to use.

If using a brittle or impact 'unfriendly' material such acrylic, and I'd include styrene, PVC and ABS - even though plenty strong enough as a build material, allowances should be made so if fork hit there is no risk of frames coming apart.

Reinforced plastics such as G10, Micarta etc. are all welcome.

Same rules as always - completed, or first presented this month.


----------



## Cass

Great, I am in again!


----------



## skarrd

Pondering this one,so many ideas,,,,,,,,


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Wow, ive been in a acrylic frame making frenzy for the last week, convenient! ????


----------



## mattwalt

Just note what I mentioned about acrylic - its great - but doesn't take fork-hits well. You would just need to address the safety aspect of that.

From experience PVC and ABS will shrug off hits for ages then suddenly fail...


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Yup yup yup, im well aware of how brittle it is, heck it frequently knaps small shards off as i cut it with a coping saw.

Thanks for the heads up though, ill be safe!


----------



## mattwalt

If you were to add a layer of 1/4" micarta, G10 or even ply etc. on the shooters side should be all good 

Though also check out polycarbonates like delrin or POM etc.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

All good. I just hapoened to find a 20mm thick slab of acrylic, so im using it up.
Ive had a full power frame hit with 8mm steel balls on 0.7mm bands on one acrylic frame i made, it knapped off a little slither but other than that was fine.

Big thick forks for the win!

But definately good advice.
Everyone, be careful with brittle materials, they will slice you up without a second though.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Plastic slingshots? Hmm...here is an earlier post I found on this forum with a strong reality call from a 3-D maker: :hmm:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/128852-dont-make-slingshots-out-of-plastic/

I would assume that most more experienced slingshot makers are reasonably familiar with the properties of hardwoods and common metals such as aluminium and steel, but very much doubt that this is the case with plastics - a fossil fuel-based substance that comes in all kinds of chemical formulas, some sturdy, others not when it comes to temperature variations and UV exposure in particular.

Unknown territory that I am definitely not so keen on when it comes to applying a significant force on forks made of a material, where you need to be absolutely certain that it is truly up to the task: broken fork limbs consisting of sharp plastic shards being flung back at your face within a split second is hardly a thrilling experience.

I suppose that a metal core will make most plastics safe enough in a homemade slingshot, but I would rather opt to buy a 100% plastic slingshot made by a reputable maker who fully understands the behavior of plastics under significant stress, especially once this multifaceted substance ages over time. Well, actually I would never buy a plastic slingshot.

I look forward to seeing what you guys come up with this month. Oh, get your safety glasses out before you shoot with your upcoming contraptions... :hmm: .


----------



## mattwalt

PS - never said that the entire thing needs to be plastic ;-) Just as a main component. Though its quite possible to make something really beautiful from plastic (and even recycled HDPE).

Most reinforced plastics are plenty strong enough (though caution with working with them is always advised - esp. carbon/glass - less so with micarta). Also there are quite a few sheet formed plastics which are well up to the task - some have their own characteristics which are worth considering.

There are some awesome decorative plastics - many of which tend to be more of the brittle variety. But then again there are some ply woods which are phenolic infused (or you could infuse most woods with a vacuum system), I'd consider these as reinforced plastics in this case. Though Diamond wood and similar need to considered carefully as the wood grain tends to all run in the same orientation.


----------



## IOAN

Micarta and G10 are composite materials, as well as laminated wood. Plastic is plastic (see dictionary). I have been shooting with a 3D slingshot for two years and there are no signs of fatigue (aging). If you get her out in a nail, the sun will beat her and the frost will catch her, it's your job. Or if you shoot at it repeatedly (how do you want to hit it?


----------



## mattwalt

Yes G10 and Micarta are composite materials. But for this month I'm accepting them as 'plastics'. As well as other phenolic infused materials. Its all about material choice and approach to application.

I personally have no concerns about 3D printed frames - and will accept them without any prejudice. They should last years - though I am aware of a few breaking after a single fork hit.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Plastics come in a large number of forms as shown in the list below (bottom of the web page). Which ones would be suitable for slingshots is the question here (any chemistry people out there?):

https://omnexus.specialchem.com/polymer-properties/properties/strength-at-break-tensile

My chemistry classes date back to roughly 1981, so my knowledge is a bit sketchy to say the very least :hmm: . However, if I take standard steel as a reliable reference to compare the so-called tensile strength at break with that of plastics, I get a clearer picture:

Sourced from Google: "Tensile *strength* is measured as a force per unit area - the unit being a pascal (Pa)/megapascal(*MPa*), a newton per square metre (N/m2) or pounds-force per square inch."

OK...*steel has a* *tensile yield strength of 350 MPa.* Most of the plastics in the list of the above link have value far lower than that. Plastics reinforced with glass fiber seem to do quite well, though.

I don't know anything about Micarta and in what forms it is available on the market, but this random search result gives me a rough idea as a comparison with steel:

https://www.norplex-micarta.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/TDB_NP625.pdf

The values of relevance for *Micarta:* a tensile strength of 85 MPa.

*G10 *is quite interesting with a tensile strength of 262 MPa, so quite a strong material in itself.

https://www.norplex-micarta.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/TDB_NP625.pdf

As a hobbyist maker of slingshots, all this tells me that I would in any case opt for a birch plywood or metal core when using any type of plastic or Micarta from a safety point of view. I would assume that one needs to be careful with any glass fiber reinforced plastics and composites in terms of the dust generated while processing and sanding these. Not my cup of tea, fur sure.


----------



## mattwalt

Glass and especially carbon fibre need care with working - the dust is a real health issue.

Micarta (or any other paper/cloth) reinforced plastic - is less of an issue, however the dust can be an irritant and does has some health concerns - so again care should be taken. Then again this is true for bone or horn and some woods etc. Even ply is often glued with phenolic based adhesives...

Fork hits with composite plastics isn't a major concern - in most cases a simple sanding and its good to go. The reinforcing material protects the structure to a large degree, and damage is localised.

But don't discount HDPE- its readily available in sheet form - and can be recycled from milk jugs or buckets (often used in food grade containers). Its also easy to work with hand tools, and we've seen some awesome routered frames in some of the last few months.

Fact is many builders here use plastics for many of their frames. If you want to use say kirinite or acrylic on a ply or metal core - its perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Valery

You scold mikarta! Very durable material, yet easy to process. Not so long ago, micarta gears were used in internal combustion engines. In terms of strength. I periodically buy a Soviet-made micarta, it is already 30 years old, and it is still just as durable. But about the various HDPE, I am always tormented by doubts.


----------



## mattwalt

I use 'silk' micarta' (paper) in most of my own frames - stuff is tough as.

Also look for brands such as tufhol. Works pretty much like a hardwood. Saws/machines/files/sands perfectly.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Catching up on the SOTM activities, May was a busy month for me. Congrats to the May winners. June looks interesting and I have several rolls of plastic filaments. I should be able to contribute something of interest.


----------



## Island made

Ok.....I'll start off by saying, I totally understand if this does not fit in the parameters of this competition, but this is as plastic as I get. And I'm totally fine if this one is not counted! That said.......here goes.

Here is my latest "Jaguar" my Jaguar design is the "re vamped" version of my heavy hitter design which is the flag ship of my signature "2-piece" designs. The Jaguar name comes from the fender Jaguar. The Jaguar was the "new and improved" model to follow the strat and tele. (Altho it's never gained the popularity that the iconic strat and tele did)

This one has bronze forks and a canvas phenolic handle, 90mm fork tip to fork tip and 11mm thick forks. So it's nice and slim for the pocket. But with the pommel handle it locks in the hand and has the support of a full size frame.

Thanks for checking it out guys and thanks again to Matt man for hosting this monthly contest.

Shane. https://youtube.com/shorts/t5RaQdUeV1U?feature=share



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## skarrd

Looks Good!


----------



## Valery

As soon as I get to the lathe, I'll steal this design!  (for myself, of course, not for commerce)


----------



## mattwalt

Sweet frame IM


----------



## 31610

Shane that’s a awesome one brother nice work


----------



## 31610

Ok Matt man said g10 is a go ! I also put a pic of my last frame so there’s no confusion of frames .


----------



## Island made

Now that’s a slingshot PB !!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yikes! The Canadians are coming out of the gate strong!!! Anything from my fellow countrymen??? Anything??!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Now that's a slingshot PB !!


thanks bud


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yikes! The Canadians are coming out of the gate strong!!! Anything from my fellow countrymen??? Anything??!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya know what there say Mo if you can't run with the big dogs stay on the porch haha


----------



## Cass

Hi, her is my first entry, not as pretty but all plastic, I am into small pfs this week, prototype for maybe g10? Shoots great, but I am not sure about this bucket plastic.


----------



## skarrd

*Ok so this atarted out just as an experiment to see if i could bond plastic-a cutting board-and wood-1/4 inch multiplex- and make a shooter,wasnt really worried about fork hits as this is a dedicated BB shooter,epoxy and brass machine bolts,and i left the heads on them and just screwed them all the way in,cause i thought it would look neat,Turned out to be an awesome shooter,definatley wont win any beauty contests but,i like it,hope you all do too,gonna have to make a full size next i guess*


----------



## Island made

That’s awesome Steve!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sweet shooters so far guys, y’all bringing the heat !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> That’s awesome Steve!


Thanks


----------



## 31610

Looks like a hot little bb hell fire weapon dude


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Looks like a hot little bb hell fire weapon dude


Thanks,pretty sure it will handle 1/2 inch .07 simple shot bands,will find out in a couple days,lol


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610

Still trying figure this new platform out sorry guys


----------



## Island made

Awesome dude!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Awesome PB, nice


----------



## skarrd

*Ok so i made another one,green PVC and 3/4 in plywood,used the epoxy bolt system again,left the heads on cause i think it looks cool,also the bolt head gives an consistant finger orientation point for consecutive shots,this is actually getting to be a lot of fun,will have to try a fork sling next i guess*


----------



## Cass

Excellent micro!!


----------



## 31610

Thanks Shane and Monroe


----------



## 31610

Thanks man


----------



## 31610

Looking good man


----------



## IOAN

Plastic, it fits well in the hand and has precision. I borrowed an older model and improved it, especially I placed it in the rays and printed it. I know it's not 3D approved. I hope to finish the slingshot I'm working on by the end of the month.


----------



## 31610

IOAN said:


> Plastic, it fits well in the hand and has precision. I borrowed an older model and improved it, especially I placed it in the rays and printed it. I know it's not 3D approved. I hope to finish the slingshot I'm working on by the end of the month.
> View attachment 351018
> View attachment 351019


Sweet little frame 😍but I am thinking the ssotm is dead 💀 now with no badges anymore 😭sucks


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Nothing but bragging rights now! Still planning to post something here next week.


----------



## skarrd

hmm,well i was never in it for anything other than just to make and see what others make,i mean not everything is about winning or prizes,sometimes its just about fun,or finding ways of improving ,or even just friendly competition,but thats just me.i will continue with what im working on and submit it,and next months too and after that even,just for fun


----------



## Valery

skarrd said:


> hmm,well i was never in it for anything other than just to make and see what others make,i mean not everything is about winning or prizes,sometimes its just about fun,or finding ways of improving ,or even just friendly competition,but thats just me.i will continue with what im working on and submit it,and next months too and after that even,just for fun


That's right, I always watch the competition, even if I don't take part. Great works and great ideas come up from time to time.
But a competition is a competition, a competition, which means there must be winners and awards!  It would be nice to restore the icon system.


----------



## IOAN

Without competition there would be no progress.


----------



## skarrd

Final entry cutting boards and aluminium core,cleaned the green board up as best i could,some of the cuts were Deep,anyway very comforatable,will band it and shoot in the next couple days,


----------



## Valery

skarrd said:


> Final entry cutting boards and aluminium core


What kind of glue do you use?


----------



## skarrd

i have been using this for years on all kinds of things,works excellent,just takes 24 hours to fully cure


----------



## Valery

skarrd said:


> i have been using this for years on all kinds of things


Thank you!


----------



## skarrd

Valery said:


> Thank you!


very welcome


----------



## skarrd

And she is a shooter


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks fantastic Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> View attachment 351098
> View attachment 351099
> View attachment 351100
> 
> And she is a shooter


Looks great man .


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks fantastic Steven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,its a beginning


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Looks great man .


Thank you,one day they may be as nice looking as yours


----------



## IOAN

I'm done with the slingshot. I made the micarta, curved and pressed well, to obtain the maximum resistance. It sits well in your hand and someone has appeared who would like to have it.


----------



## IOAN

I find it hard to get into this new forum format!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Here is my entry for the June SOTM “Plastic”.

Doesn’t get more plastic than 3D printing and this was a good opportunity to show some details on how I have made a few printed frames and enhanced by both the assembly and added structure inside. Inside the middle black layer core, there are 3 ea 4mm steel rods to add stiffness and mechanical integrity to the frame. That plus the layered construction makes this a very sturdy shooter. No bendy flimsy light weight feel. This frame is strong and sturdy in the hand.

This is a 95% version of the Mule by Toddy. Design was traced in Fusion 360, Scaled, Sliced into layers. The layers were converted to STL format and prepped for 3D printing in Cura. Printed each layer with PETG filament, then assembled with CA, and initial test shots.

The build pictures were too many to post, so I put together a little video slide show of the process. Going from template, to Fusion 360, to 3D Printer, to assembly, and shooting.
Thanks


----------



## 31610

IOAN said:


> I find it hard to get into this new forum format!
> [/QUOTEy


 your not alone fella


----------



## 31610

Nice frames guys . Anyone see the Matt man around ? The MC seems to have disappeared with the old forum 🤦‍♂️


----------



## KawKan

Here's one in PVC. 
Flattened a section of blue pipe and cut out a 90% Kestrel with the hand-held jig saw. 








Shaped her with files and sandpaper. Finished with rattlecan flat black. 








Holds and shoots well!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice Kestrel Ray !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Looks fantastic!


----------



## 31610

Looking like a shooter Ray 🤘🏻


----------



## hoggy

great entries slingshootists


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow—-So many makers came out of the woodwork, I mean plasticwork this time around! I’ll toss a frame in the pile later today just to keep the competitive spirit alive! Maybe MattW is having difficulty logging in to this new and improved POS format?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay you plastic hackers, feast yer eyes! I know that Micarta is technically not plastic. However, Wood and Metal are definitely not a plastic so Micarta is technically of the Plastic family of materials. Right?!
I glued and pinned a piece of natural walnut to this micarta blank about ten months ago for ‘future’ projects. I was initially setup to scale the micarta as a core but discovered it would be too thick to push it through my scroll saw. I started with a Chalice template but it is seems to look nearer to a Mule. I am going to avoid cutting in any band grooves because I know from the Forum that band grooves are not necessarily needed on certain frames. This seems to be that kind of frame. I also avoided a lanyard hole. When I first started shooting these ‘modern’ frames 3 years ago I lived in the desert and would drop my frames everyday. Throughout that time I consistently fiddled with a lanyard formula where I wouldn’t see the lanyard in my field of vision while shooting because I couldn’t stop looking at it. I live in the forest now so if I drop a frame it just gets leafy.
Thanks for looking! Even if I get DQ’d by the judges I really like how this frame came out. Now if I can keep the bands on it then it should shoot like a beauty!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Mo, plastic or not, you nailed the classic old school look. Awesome looking frame. Nice!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great MO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd




----------



## mattwalt

Been a hectic month my end. So I've not been able to check in for a while. There are some stunners this month for sure.
Not sure how badges will work with the new forum layout - will have to look into that.

Island Made - 1st
Port Boy - 2nd (Plinker)
KawKan - 3rd 90% Kestrel

If runners up were a thing 
Cass / Port Boy - Gnat / Skarrd Kestrel-inspired / Palmettogflyer / Mo / Ioan


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to the Winners and everyone else who watched and participated,and a Big Thanks to Matt,for another interesting contest


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sweet!!! I do believe I am the proud owner of the 2nd Place Winner with my PortboyPlinker!


----------



## KawKan

Wow, I'm totally surprised the PVC Kestrel did so well! I guess simplicity has its attractions and benefits! There were so many great entries. Congratulations to Island Made and Port Boy for their stunners! Heck I enjoy looking at all the creations that get entered! Thanks to all!


----------



## mattwalt

Damn Mo... you lucky... ummm dog.

KawKan - could be - think sometimes simple if done well is ideal. Your frame was very clean - very nice job with that.


----------



## mattwalt

I've spoken to the BIG BOSS of the forum regarding the badges. Their suggestion is to add badges directly to the member signatures. Guess that means I'll need to supply winners' with date-specific badges from now on in PM so they can add directly.


----------



## Cass

Great fun!! Congrats to all! Looking forward to next month!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Congrats to Shane, Jason, and Ray, 
All were fantastic and great ideas each. By the way, I have a PB Lil Plinker copy in the works on my bench right now. Just waiting on me to start finishing the scales.

I was wondering if the member signatures would be a work around. Before my time on the forum here, it looked like the other competition badges were done as signatures before the badge thing was implemented. I looked for those graphics and found the links, but the images are gone. Does sound like Signature images is the only possible method now. Even if it has to be done on the honor system?


----------



## Reed Lukens

Man alive  , This was a great month, ya'll did some beautiful work!


Island made said:


> Ok.....I'll start off by saying, I totally understand if this does not fit in the parameters of this competition, but this is as plastic as I get. And I'm totally fine if this one is not counted! That said.......here goes.
> 
> Here is my latest "Jaguar" my Jaguar design is the "re vamped" version of my heavy hitter design which is the flag ship of my signature "2-piece" designs. The Jaguar name comes from the fender Jaguar. The Jaguar was the "new and improved" model to follow the strat and tele. (Altho it's never gained the popularity that the iconic strat and tele did)
> 
> This one has bronze forks and a canvas phenolic handle, 90mm fork tip to fork tip and 11mm thick forks. So it's nice and slim for the pocket. But with the pommel handle it locks in the hand and has the support of a full size frame.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out guys and thanks again to Matt man for hosting this monthly contest.
> 
> Shane. https://youtube.com/shorts/t5RaQdUeV1U?feature=share
> View attachment 321708
> View attachment 321710
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321714
> View attachment 321716
> View attachment 321718





Port boy said:


> Ok Matt man said g10 is a go ! I also put a pic of my last frame so there’s no confusion of frames .





Cass said:


> Hi, her is my first entry, not as pretty but all plastic, I am into small pfs this week, prototype for maybe g10? Shoots great, but I am not sure about this bucket plastic.





skarrd said:


> View attachment 350574
> View attachment 350575
> View attachment 350576
> View attachment 350577
> View attachment 350578
> View attachment 350579
> View attachment 350580
> View attachment 350581
> 
> *Ok so this atarted out just as an experiment to see if i could bond plastic-a cutting board-and wood-1/4 inch multiplex- and make a shooter,wasnt really worried about fork hits as this is a dedicated BB shooter,epoxy and brass machine bolts,and i left the heads on them and just screwed them all the way in,cause i thought it would look neat,Turned out to be an awesome shooter,definatley wont win any beauty contests but,i like it,hope you all do too,gonna have to make a full size next i guess*





Port boy said:


> View attachment 350603
> View attachment 350603
> View attachment 350603





skarrd said:


> View attachment 350618
> View attachment 350619
> View attachment 350620
> View attachment 350621
> View attachment 350622
> View attachment 350623
> View attachment 350624
> View attachment 350625
> *Ok so i made another one,green PVC and 3/4 in plywood,used the epoxy bolt system again,left the heads on cause i think it looks cool,also the bolt head gives an consistant finger orientation point for consecutive shots,this is actually getting to be a lot of fun,will have to try a fork sling next i guess*





IOAN said:


> Plastic, it fits well in the hand and has precision. I borrowed an older model and improved it, especially I placed it in the rays and printed it. I know it's not 3D approved. I hope to finish the slingshot I'm working on by the end of the month.
> View attachment 351018
> View attachment 351019





skarrd said:


> View attachment 351056
> View attachment 351057
> View attachment 351059
> View attachment 351061
> View attachment 351062
> View attachment 351063
> View attachment 351064
> View attachment 351065
> 
> Final entry cutting boards and aluminium core,cleaned the green board up as best i could,some of the cuts were Deep,anyway very comforatable,will band it and shoot in the next couple days,





IOAN said:


> I'm done with the slingshot. I made the micarta, curved and pressed well, to obtain the maximum resistance. It sits well in your hand and someone has appeared who would like to have it.
> 
> View attachment 351191
> View attachment 351192
> View attachment 351193
> View attachment 351194





Palmettoflyer said:


> Here is my entry for the June SOTM “Plastic”.
> 
> Doesn’t get more plastic than 3D printing and this was a good opportunity to show some details on how I have made a few printed frames and enhanced by both the assembly and added structure inside. Inside the middle black layer core, there are 3 ea 4mm steel rods to add stiffness and mechanical integrity to the frame. That plus the layered construction makes this a very sturdy shooter. No bendy flimsy light weight feel. This frame is strong and sturdy in the hand.
> 
> This is a 95% version of the Mule by Toddy. Design was traced in Fusion 360, Scaled, Sliced into layers. The layers were converted to STL format and prepped for 3D printing in Cura. Printed each layer with PETG filament, then assembled with CA, and initial test shots.
> 
> The build pictures were too many to post, so I put together a little video slide show of the process. Going from template, to Fusion 360, to 3D Printer, to assembly, and shooting.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 351196





KawKan said:


> Here's one in PVC.
> Flattened a section of blue pipe and cut out a 90% Kestrel with the hand-held jig saw.
> View attachment 351297
> 
> Shaped her with files and sandpaper. Finished with rattlecan flat black.
> View attachment 351298
> 
> Holds and shoots well!
> View attachment 351300





MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay you plastic hackers, feast yer eyes! I know that Micarta is technically not plastic. However, Wood and Metal are definitely not a plastic so Micarta is technically of the Plastic family of materials. Right?!
> I glued and pinned a piece of natural walnut to this micarta blank about ten months ago for ‘future’ projects. I was initially setup to scale the micarta as a core but discovered it would be too thick to push it through my scroll saw. I started with a Chalice template but it is seems to look nearer to a Mule. I am going to avoid cutting in any band grooves because I know from the Forum that band grooves are not necessarily needed on certain frames. This seems to be that kind of frame. I also avoided a lanyard hole. When I first started shooting these ‘modern’ frames 3 years ago I lived in the desert and would drop my frames everyday. Throughout that time I consistently fiddled with a lanyard formula where I wouldn’t see the lanyard in my field of vision while shooting because I couldn’t stop looking at it. I live in the forest now so if I drop a frame it just gets leafy.
> Thanks for looking! Even if I get DQ’d by the judges I really like how this frame came out. Now if I can keep the bands on it then it should shoot like a beauty!
> View attachment 351458
> View attachment 351459
> View attachment 351460
> View attachment 351461





mattwalt said:


> Been a hectic month my end. So I've not been able to check in for a while. There are some stunners this month for sure.
> Not sure how badges will work with the new forum layout - will have to look into that.
> 
> Island Made - 1st
> Port Boy - 2nd (Plinker)
> KawKan - 3rd 90% Kestrel
> 
> If runners up were a thing
> Cass / Port Boy - Gnat / Skarrd Kestrel-inspired / Palmettogflyer / Mo / Ioan


I just had to put them all together for a better look 🌞


----------

